# Right on time ! (Possible Pregnant Girlie)



## beanieboo-rattles

Okay this is a pain in the butt. Just as i am slimming my numbers for when i move Dulci starts blowing up.

Ive had girls in the past getting tubby round bellies , (gabby, luna, and bailey did) 

But i just wanted to post on here to see youre thoughts. I dont have a timeline of when the possible mating could have happened but here is a couple pictures of her :


















I had a little feel and i cant feel anything. If she is pregnant she isnt heavily so..

What do you guys think ? Fat ? Or pregnant ?


----------



## julztoni97

Looks pregnant to me :wink:


----------



## lilspaz68

Sigh, it looks preggy to me as well. Whats her story?


----------



## Barbiie

She looks pregnant to me as well do yuh have a male that could have got out?

x . .


----------



## lovinmyworm

Looks preggo to me, but wondering what the story is on how..


----------



## KayRatz

Agree with above poster.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

To be honest i dont have a clue on how. Before the girls could escape from the top door of the jenny that has now been fixed and has been fixed for quite a while. (Since jack broke out) The only thing i can think is that one of the children (i have about 4 who come round at certain intrevals) popped her back in the wrong cage or something. ALthough it is unlikely as i stand there with them when they come to see the rats. 

Since the general consensus is that she is pregnant how far along do you think she is ? (So i cna start sorting stuff out for the birth)


----------



## julztoni97

I think that she will have babies within the week.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

Ohh dear. Thought i would have longer than that. I will set up a nursery place for her in the old guinea pig hutch today then.


----------



## lilspaz68

Can you weigh her everyday? That is the best way to determine pregnancy...much better than "belly shots"


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

i dont have digital scales so my weighings arnt totally accurate but i will take a reading today as a starting point.


----------



## PiggieRats

I had a rat thinner than that, she birthed 9 babies.

We bought her from a pet store that sorta didn't take good care of their rats. This was way back a bit ago when I didn't know as much. We were told all the rats in the cage were too young to breed, so we bought one who was a little underweight, gave her some yummies, and barely a week later she popped out a litter of 9. She weaned them then died...happened so fast.

So yeah, even just by belly shots, you may not be able to tell. She could just be a pig.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

Ok hunting for scales was unsuccessfull but i will keep looking. She has built up a pretty impressive nest over night. Not sure if this is just for her to sleep in (as there are no hammocks) or if its a sign she is close to giving birth.


----------



## lovinmyworm

Well most rats when they get close will build a nest, then get super tempermental so watch your fingers going anywhere near her unless you want blood just in case she is pregnant!


----------



## PiggieRats

lovinmyworm said:


> Well most rats when they get close will build a nest, then get super tempermental so watch your fingers going anywhere near her unless you want blood just in case she is pregnant!


Its possible for a non-preggy rat to build a nest too.

My original 3 girls used to build nest from fuzzy nesting material, cardboard, and bedding. They never saw a male rat in their life, let alone mated. They never had a litter their entire life. Every so often I'd have to destroy the nest since it got dirty and they went right back to building another one.


----------



## Cate

Hmmm...I'm betting it won't be til the end of the week that we hear the eeping of little pinkies. In my experience, they usually hold out until its 'either give birth or explode.'
Any mood swings yet? They usually kick in during the second week. Oh, and has she started sleeping on her own in her cage? A couple of my girls did that about a week before giving birth. 


Sorry about going off-topic, but Piggie Rats, your signature picture makes me crack up laughing every time I look at it and I don't know why. Its so distracting lol.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

No mood swings. slightly more nervous than usual. And i seperated her about 3 days ago after the general thought that she is pregnant. i didnt want to risk her giving bith in the Jenny. To dangourous for babies with the current setup.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

Still no babies. And she has stopped swelling. There was a teeny bit of blood on her tissue paper. Well it looked like blood could have been porphorin as she has been sneezing lately. Reckon it was just a false alarm ? If so will she go back into her group well ? or will it be like starting new with a new rat ?


----------



## lovinmyworm

I would wait a few days before putting her back. She may have stopped swelling, but that blood clot comment has me wondering. It may be the start of labor, she could have miscarried one of the babies, or she could do like I've seen some animals do and that's hold off their babies until they are more comfortable. You said she is nervous which could be because she's away from her cage mates or it could be because she's in a new environment and is holding off labor some because she isn't comfortable. Can you move that cage to a nice dark quiet place in your house like a closet and see if that helps her. 

If she doesn't have them in the next few days then try free ranging her as usual with the other rats. If there is no fighting then chances are she can just go right into the other cage without major introductions.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

She is currently in my bedroom which i keep dark most of the time and only in there at night. (Except now when i go in every 3/4 hours to check on her.


----------



## Emster

If your girl isn't pregnant and you say she has bloated, I found this on a website...



> Bloating (abnormally large stomach):
> SEE A VET: Unless you know that your rat is pregnant, see a vet. Bloating can be caused by intestinal obstructions, tumors, megacolon, constipation, and worms.


Website - http://spazrats.tripod.com/emergencies.html


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

Thanks. But if it was internal obstructions we would see evidence of it with no bowel movements or discoloured ones. I will get her checked out when i next go in.


----------



## lilspaz68

She also may have reabsorbed the bubs if you don't think she is pregnant any longer?


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

she is deflating rather rapidly so i think that must be the case lilspaz


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

Update : Today she was extremly skittish and would scream bloody murder if i touched her. When i got her settled and picked her up she had a white/orange discharge from her vagina.. Any clues?

Rang vet.Vet doesnt know and said just watch her.


----------



## lovinmyworm

Possible miscarriage? I'm not sure if they expel any of it or just re-absorb. If she's screaming and skittish she may be in pain.


----------



## A1APassion

absolutely vet time

I'm thinking it is one of two things & both require medical attention.


----------



## KayRatz

agreed


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

No discharge this morning. None round her cage either. ( had her on white fleece last night in the hospital cage)

She doesnt seem in pain or stressed today either. I think she has misscarried yesterday.


----------



## ration1802

I think you shouldn't just consider only the possibility of pregnancy that could be the cause of the bloating.

Especially linked with vaginal discharge now, it could be a case of pyometra which left untreated could be fatal.

If you haven't already, I would seriously consider getting her checked over by a vet asap

How is she now?


----------



## lilspaz68

I would be very worried about a uterine infection with discharge like that. If your girl didn't reabsorb the pups properly it can cause a big problem. Definitely vet time.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

Shes back to normal size now. And there is no discharge. Im due in the vets tomorrow with map anyway so ill take her aswell then.


----------



## linbobin

She looks pregnant to me.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

She went to the vet today. He gavesome baytril but isnt worried. However he said that she is pregnant still and probably misscarried some of the litter. His guess it about 2weeks till pups.


Are pregnant rats allowed baytril? Cause i know young rats arent.


----------



## ration1802

Ok. I don't get it .. rats are pregnant for 3 weeks. This means she had already 'ballooned' over 2 weeks ago. Meaning .. if she was pregnant she should have had the babies by now.

Unless she's had another opportunity to get pregnant .. I don't see how that's possible

And no, baytril is not good for pregnant/lactating rats

Edit: Did you tell the vet that she was pregnant, or was he allowed to make up his own mind? When my vet checked Daphne for pyometra she asked if she was pregnant, as it can be hard to tell when the uterus full (of pus or during pregnancy)

Personally, I think you're sitting on a time bomb here .. I would suggest a second opinion


----------



## lilspaz68

Oh no!!!

Safe in pregnancy:
# Zithromax
# Tylosin
# Amoxicillin
# amoxicillin with clavulanate
# cefadroxil
# Prednisolone

Avoid:
# Most Fluoroquinolones: Ciprofloxacin/Enrofloxacin (Baytril) *
# Flagyl
# Reglan
# Albuterol
# Trimethoprim-sulfa
# Asprin (Can cause birth defects in rats)
# Tetracycline (May impede development of fetal bones and teeth)

Your vet should know this...it all just sounds so wrong!

I have to concur with Ration on this!


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

Oh dear. I didnt give her any yet so i wont start today. I will take her to a specialist small animal vet in the pentlands. ( a good 3 hours away =( 

And no i didnt mention to the vet that she was pregnant. But he said he felt movement and she was almost certainly pregnant.

I also do not understand why she wouldnt have given birth..

bad rat month


----------



## A1APassion

wait a minute, due in 2 weeks? That would mean the day you posted you discovered the discharge was the day she got pregnant?

You need to find out who is escaping. If it is a male escaping then you may find yourself with a major population explosion. If your girl in this thread is escaping & she has room mates then they might be pregnant as well because if one can escape, all can.

Part of caring for a mixed sex colony is making sure there are no accidents. If you are going to keep a mixed sex colony then you are responsible for preventing situations like this. 

Please do what you can to find out how this happened before things get really out of control. There are far too many unwanted, unplanned babies being written about all over the net. This board isn't alone in that.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

Julia - I have checked both the cages very thoroughly and i cannot find anyway out of either. For the mean time i have taken the boys out of the condo and put them in the office. I did this when i first posted this thread.

I was looking round the net and found that rats can have phantom pregnancies...what do you guys think.?


----------



## A1APassion

I still say find a proper vet experienced with pregnancy because it is obvious this one isn't if he prescribed baytril


----------



## ration1802

There are things that really don't add up.

If you take the time scale here, you are looking at a 5 week pregnancy. Even if it was phantom, it wouldn't last that long. And the vet wouldn't feel movement.

If the original blow up was a phantom, that means Dulci has had the opportunity at getting at the boys again. If this post-deflating is phantom, then your vet wouldn't have felt movement.

If Dulci was pregnant when you first posted, she would have had babies by now. No doubt about it.

I seriously, seriously, think you need to find a more experienced vet. Because this just isn't normal


----------



## ration1802

I don't suppose there are any updates?


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

Almost forgot about this thread. I dates when she had the discharge and she would be due on the 11th if i calculated it right. She is looking a bit pudgier than that picture from before but not huge.


----------



## ration1802

Would she have had a chance to get pregnant within a day or so before the discharge?


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

Like i said after i first posted i moved the boys out of the condo into the office so i could find out escape paths. And i havent moved them back yet.


----------



## 2boysloose

So you don't have any bubs yet???
Mine are due (if in fact pregnant) around the 16th.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

Nope none yet. I had a quick (very gentle feel) and i think i felt one..


----------



## 2boysloose

How do you know what babies feel like? How much more gesation does your girl have?


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

I just felt a moving Thing in her belly lol


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

and 5 days


----------



## 2boysloose

Oh, lol, I guess I should have guessed. haha.
Yeah, my girl Lola wont let me pick her up like normal anymore, because I think she doesn't want as much pressure on it anymore, you know?
Is your girl nipples showing yet? At what time do they usually start to show?
My girls have only 10 days left. Or maybe subtract or add a day or two


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

yeah shes showing nipples. But she has had no personalitly change yet


----------



## ration1802

Call me an idiot here .. but this timeline sounds severely off;

August 12th (3.5 weeks ago) - Dulci is large, assumed pregnancy (considering pregnancy usually shows most in the last week or so) and separated

August 19th - possible blood on the tissue paper of her cage

August 20th (2.5 weeks ago) Dulci 'deflating'

August 21st - (while Ducli is sparated and in your bedroom) discharge from her vagina. Bear in mind copulation plugs usually occur just after mating

August 28th (1.5 weeks ago) - Vet says 2 weeks until birth, feels babies (bear in mind 1 week after mating babies cannot usually be felt) and given baytril

And now she's only pudgy?

I've no idea what's going on here, but 2 and 2 are just not adding to be 4 on this thread .. something is incredibly fishy


----------



## 2boysloose

My girls are just hyper, and love to taste things, lol.
The behavior doesnt always take a dramatic changes, either. 
My girls like to make tiny nest, but nothing baby worthy yet, lol.

Ration: Which one of us is fishy?


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

Ration : August 19th - There was no blood.

august 20th - Vet said she misscarried some of the litter

augut 28th - ask the vet he told me she was pregnant cause he could feel them.

And not all rats have huge litters and swell up like tennis balls.


----------



## ration1802

And not all rats carry litters for 5 weeks.

Do as you will, I'm sorry, but I'm just pointing out the inconsistancies.

If you're looking for help/assistance .. it would help if we knew the whole story, yanno?


----------



## 2boysloose

I don't understand something....How can you misscarry part of a littler, and not all of it? I'm not picking on you BennieBoo, I'm just wonderin'.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

Whole Story...Is in this thread. Take what you like from it. Understand it if you wish. But even i dont - so i cant try and figure out inconsistancies that puzzle even myself.


----------



## 2boysloose

Is it possible something is keeping her from having her babies? Something maybe wrong with the pregnancy?
Is your vet experienced with exotics???


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

2boysloose said:


> I don't understand something....How can you misscarry part of a littler, and not all of it? I'm not picking on you BennieBoo, I'm just wonderin'.


I expect it would be like a pregnant (human) monther with twins losing one of them. Which does happen.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

2boysloose said:


> Is it possible something is keeping her from having her babies? Something maybe wrong with the pregnancy?
> Is your vet experienced with exotics???


Hes a cat and dog vet mainley but does have alot of experience with guinepigs and rabbits.


----------



## 2boysloose

Oh, ok, just wondering.


----------



## Stace87

BeanieBoo-Rattles said:


> 2boysloose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible something is keeping her from having her babies? Something maybe wrong with the pregnancy?
> Is your vet experienced with exotics???
> 
> 
> 
> Hes a cat and dog vet mainley but does have alot of experience with guinepigs and rabbits.
Click to expand...

Your rat isn't a guinea pig or rabbit though.... lol. Maybe you should see a different vet?


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

there is a specialist rat vet..3 hours away. And he is usualy competent with the rats so unless its a major complicated thing i dont goto the lanark one.


----------



## A1APassion




----------



## beanieboo-rattles

that was an informative post..

Here is a picture of her tonight.



















She is very restless..

she is shivering every minute or so and is breathing hard.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

also she is now stress bruxing


----------



## A1APassion

I'm not seeing pregnant rat but since you have decided to not go with a vet that is experienced with rats I guess there is no way to determine the possibility of an infection

guess only time will tell, she'll either have babies or the infection will finally reveal itself in ways that will be less than favorable


----------



## 2boysloose

Maybe she is just fat. lol.
That's what I am hoping is going on with my girls, and that they aren't pregnant. 
I think that a possible pregnancy/infection is an excellent reason to drive for the vet. I thought you said her nipples were showing. then again, do the nipples have to show a lot during pregnancy?


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

This vet is perfectly qualified to deal with rats. I cannot go 3 hours away every 2 **** days.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

2boysloose said:


> Maybe she is just fat. lol.
> That's what I am hoping is going on with my girls, and that they aren't pregnant.
> I think that a possible pregnancy/infection is an excellent reason to drive for the vet. I thought you said her nipples were showing. then again, do the nipples have to show a lot during pregnancy?


They are showing but the flash blended them in a bit with her fur lol

Do rats waters break ?


----------



## Stace87

BeanieBoo-Rattles said:


> This vet is perfectly qualified to deal with rats. I cannot go 3 hours away every 2 **** days.


I'm sure one trip would do, to find out what's going on?


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

The exam prices are totaly unreasonable and you have to book a week in advance. They also have no Emergency vet.


----------



## 2boysloose

Oh, OK....sorry, I didn't realize. 
I guess only time will tell then. But surley if she doesn't have bubs in a matter of 5 days, then a 2 hours drives will be exceptable in case of severe infection?


----------



## ration1802

2boysloose said:


> I think that a possible pregnancy/infection is an excellent reason to drive for the vet.


Second that.

Unfortunately waiting until the 11th may be too late.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

If she hasnt had them by the 11th i will take her to lanark. She is going to my vet in two days anyway cause i want her respitory thing sorted.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

I can only feel one baby. And its really tiny. No one answered my question of do rats wave water that break ? Cause she isnt right tonight. and left a puddle on my lap that didnt smell like pee


----------



## 2boysloose

Yeah, but itsn't it supposed to have blood in it?


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

i dont know it was on a dark towel so couldnt see anything especially thick red


----------



## twitch

beanie, rats are not pregnant for 5 weeks. even if they are late they are not pregnant that long. 

your rat is showing a lot of serious signs of illness and pain. 

your current vet does not know rats, guinea pigs, rabbits, cats and dogs are not rats. 

the vet that is "3 hours away" knows rats. book now. hope she makes it until then. 

your rat is very sick and needs attention better then what you are currently providing with your current vet. do not wait. she does not have time for it. 

she is in pain now.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

As i said i cant book for another two days. They are closed sunday and its too late to call now-- they are shut. 

Just because he does not specialise in rats does not mean he is not a competent vet in that area.


----------



## ration1802

With a case this complicated, I would prefer a rat savvy vet over a "rabbit and guinea pig" savvy vet any day. Especially if you have the option come monday.

Why not call around emergency vets now, you can ask advice over the telephone?

Fact of the matter is, you have no idea what is going on. You assume it's pregnancy, but as twitch has said, every indication you have given us tonight is that she is in pain.


----------



## twitch

he has proven he is not a competent vet in that area by prescribing a drug harmful to babies when he thinks there are babies. a competent vet would not do that. 

book that other vet as soon as you can and we'll all keep dulci in our thoughts that she makes it that long. good luck, i hope she makes it.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

Ok i will book when i can.

But since you are rabbiting on that she is in pain and im not providing proper care for her.. What care should i be giving her right now ?


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

Ration1802 said:


> With a case this complicated, I would prefer a rat savvy vet over a "rabbit and guinea pig" savvy vet any day. Especially if you have the option come monday.
> 
> Why not call around emergency vets now, you can ask advice over the telephone?
> 
> Fact of the matter is, you have no idea what is going on. You assume it's pregnancy, but as twitch has said, every indication you have given us tonight is that she is in pain.


the Evets is the rabbit and guinea pig one you dissaprove of. Even though you thought they were good enough when luna nearly topped it.




And it could still be pregnancy..hello labour = painfull ?


----------



## ration1802

Keep her comfortable, well hydrated, and hope come Monday you can make a vet appt.

I hope for Dulci's sake this is a pregnancy, and certain details have been ommitted to complicate matters for us.

If so, I will hope for smoothe sailing. Otherwise, I hope she will be ok until Monday


----------



## twitch

i did not say that you are not providing proper care, just that she needs a better vet. you are doing that as soon as you can. its not that you are not trying. but the stress bruxxing and shivering are both signs of pain. 

as for suggestions on what to do in the meantime, try calling around the emergency vets and getting their suggestions on pain managment, perhaps you will luck out and the vet you need to see will be on call. 

again, i wish you and her both all the luck in the world.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

Ill ring the Evet. 

On call vets in edinburgh wow that would be the day.

Shes snuggled in her nest.


----------



## 2boysloose

BeenieBoo, do you really want her to be pregnant. It may be just me thinkning this, but you are very admiment. Are you mabye, kinda, sorta wishing she was. I assume this was an accidental pregnancy, am I correct?
5 weeks is a long time.....are you sure what you felt earlier was a baby?
Until then, I would recommend exactly what Ration has: keep comfortable, well hydrated, and a vet appointment. 
She should only being having a painful pregnancy at the point of being in labor, and if she is in labor for more than 3 hours, I would be worried (it's just what I have researched).
Good luck!


----------



## twitch

BeanieBoo-Rattles said:


> And it could still be pregnancy..hello labour = painfull ?


beanie it has been 5 weeks. sure labor is painful but she's not pregnant. she would have had the babies or died trying by now with all the complications she has been presenting with if it were babies. this is something else. 

i know you want to believe that it is nothing more serious then a pregnancy (and even that can be serious) but it is something more. i will admit i am not a vet, but 5 weeks is just too long. if she ever was pregnant and if for some miracle has survived this long with the complications she has been presenting you can be sure something is seriously wrong and that there will be no easy birth or healthy babies at this point. but honestly, i highly doubt this is a pregnancy at all and that is most asurdly something else. in either case though your rat is in serious trouble. unfortunately there's not much to do at this point with the vets all closed.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

2boysloose : Yes its accidental i would never purposley breed rats. There are far to many in rescues. I am 90% certain it was a baby - felt back legs and a tail. A girl i know who is last year in vet school felt it aswell.

Twitch - i know it has been 5 weeks but after have two vetinarians pretty much positive that shes pregnant..


----------



## Emster

You say you can feel something in her stomach. She doesn't look pregnant. Unless you are experienced in pregnant rats and know how they/the bubs feel when inside the mother, then if I was you, I would be severly concerned that she could possibly have something lodged in her.
The 'leaking' on the towel does not sound good.
I hope for Dulci's sake that it isn't to late.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

she looks more pregnant than that picture shows but we only felt 1 bub so she wouldnt be huge. the vet student breeds rats. and i think the vet knows what a pregnant rat feels like


----------



## Emster

Yes, a vet that doesn't specialise in rats or rodents.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

does not dispute the fact he is a qualified vet. Regardless of species.


----------



## ration1802

This is going nowhere fast ..

I wonder what the Evets had to say


----------



## Emster

BeanieBoo-Rattles said:


> His guess it about 2weeks till pups.





BeanieBoo-Rattles said:


> And no i didnt mention to the vet that she was pregnant. But he said he felt movement and she was almost certainly pregnant.



You can't feel bubs at all 2 weeks before they are due. Shows how qualified your vet *is with rats*.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

evets said (as they have the note of possible pregnancy on the file) To keep her warm and in a dark place. But its probably just a false alarm and not to be concerned unless she continues symptoms in the next couple of days which could mean a baby is stuck or something.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

Emster said:


> BeanieBoo-Rattles said:
> 
> 
> 
> His guess it about 2weeks till pups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeanieBoo-Rattles said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no i didnt mention to the vet that she was pregnant. But he said he felt movement and she was almost certainly pregnant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't feel bubs at all 2 weeks before they are due. Shows how qualified your vet *is with rats*.
Click to expand...


If you were a qualified vet youreself you could make such comments. However since you are not i am going to disregard this.


----------



## 2boysloose

*sigh*
I hope she is ok....
Why disregarde it? She could be right, you know? Trust me.....don't diregarde what they have to say. lol.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

i am more willing to accept the view of a qualified veterianrian than a civvie. i do not believe that is unreasonable.


----------



## Emster

BeanieBoo-Rattles said:


> Emster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeanieBoo-Rattles said:
> 
> 
> 
> His guess it about 2weeks till pups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeanieBoo-Rattles said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no i didnt mention to the vet that she was pregnant. But he said he felt movement and she was almost certainly pregnant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't feel bubs at all 2 weeks before they are due. Shows how qualified your vet *is with rats*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you were a qualified vet youreself you could make such comments. However since you are not i am going to disregard this.
Click to expand...

I might not be a qualified vet but I have had *experience*. My first rat was pregnant and believe me I couldn't feel a thing till 2 - 3 days before she gave birth.

You go ahead and ignore what people are telling you. At the end of the day it's your conscience that all this will lie on. I feel sorry for the rats in your care.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

That may just be in youre case though. And youre opinion is fine. But it does not mean you should trash someone who is actually qualified.

I am not ignoring advice. 

And tha statement of feeling sorry for the rats in my care ? Why would you ? My rats get great care and I find it very rude of you to say otherwise.


----------



## 2boysloose

Look....5 weeks is just to long, I'm sorry. More than 3 weeks is even pushing it, but 5?
Maybe your "vet" should be given a background check. Either way, please call and set up an appointment as soon as you can.
Best of luck.


----------



## lovinmyworm

So my mom's friend is a vet and their cottage is next to ours at the lake. I had my mom go grab her and ask her what the heck she thinks is going on. (She typically isn't up there on weekends, but apparently they are taking their boat out of the water this weekend.) She is really qualified in rats, she owns and breeds them and has for years and years. 

Anyways, she said there is no way your rat is pregnant for that long, that you can't feel babies until right before they are born as in 3-4 days tops. That your vet likely did the best he could with his training, but training isn't much when it come to small animals and that all species are so very different. She said it sounds to her like a tumor if you can feel something inside there. She said the leaking and blood signal that tumor either detaching or seeping fluids, either way NOT GOOD. Pain is not good and respiratory issues with tumors are common considering the tumor is likely pushing on her diaphragm. She said your rat needs a vet NOW before things get worse. If the tumor grew and is already seeping she said if it were her patient she would likely suggest surgery that day as in cancel the rest of her appointments no waiting! If that tumor bursts your rat is dead, if the tumor is seeping it's also seeping cancer cells all over the rats body making more problems. She said she's only seen this happen about 2 other times, but both times it was not pretty! 

Granted she hasn't seen your animal, but her advice and what she thought by my super vague description is tumor and a super fast growing advanced one at that. She said get the rat to the vet now, and don't touch her belly!!!!!! You could make it worse!


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

I have said i cant get her to a vet atleast or another 2/3 days. And if it is this she will have to be PTS i cant afford a surgery.


----------



## twitch

then that is the best that you can do. we're all hoping that its not as bad as it sounds and that she pulls through. but if she doesn't then we hope that at least she goes peacefully. give her some extra lovings from all of us here.


----------



## 2boysloose

Yeah, give her lovin's from me too. Poor girlie...


----------



## sarahisgett

Give her some kisses and yoggies from me also....poor girl.


----------



## KayRatz

BeanieBoo-Rattles said:


> Emster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeanieBoo-Rattles said:
> 
> 
> 
> His guess it about 2weeks till pups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeanieBoo-Rattles said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no i didnt mention to the vet that she was pregnant. But he said he felt movement and she was almost certainly pregnant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't feel bubs at all 2 weeks before they are due. Shows how qualified your vet *is with rats*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were a qualified vet youreself you could make such comments. However since you are not i am going to disregard this.
Click to expand...

However, if vets were always "right" and I believed that they were, my Klardae would have died of a severe tooth infection that my first rat vet didn't notice at all, or of the abscess that she called scar tissue.


----------



## ration1802

Any updates on Dulci?


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

No babies. Nothing has happened and she seems fine.


----------



## Amyshizzle

Your vet may be certified but vets have specialties. Like that vet is a dog and cat specialist. He probably knows very little about rats. Please I beg you to take your rat to the rat specialist!!

Good luck.

I dont want your rat to pass because you didnt want to make the drive to the rat specialist.


----------



## Chibi.

There are so many things wrong with this thread. My first question is, what if there was an emergency (which in my opinion, this IS) with your rats and they NEEDED a vet because they were in horrible pain? How would you feel if your rat died in agony because you "couldn't" get them to the vet? You shouldn't have animals unless you can get them to the vet in n emergency. She "seems fine" doesn't count for anything, you're not a vet and you don't know what's going on. This rat NEEDS a vet. If you can't pay for surgery you shouldn't have her, full stop. Why should she suffer because you are irresponsible? You are all she has and you are not doing your job as a pet owner. If you can't pay vet bills, don't get animals. I think you should do the right thing now and seriously consider what you've done. You have deprived an animal vet care because you are incapable of providing it. Do the right thing and either start building a vet bill fund or give her up to a shelter where she can get the vet care she deserves. I cannot under stand how people can live with themselves doing things like this, it's digusting.


----------



## Amyshizzle

Chibi. said:


> There are so many things wrong with this thread. My first question is, what if there was an emergency (which in my opinion, this IS) with your rats and they NEEDED a vet because they were in horrible pain? How would you feel if your rat died in agony because you "couldn't" get them to the vet? You shouldn't have animals unless you can get them to the vet in n emergency. She "seems fine" doesn't count for anything, you're not a vet and you don't know what's going on. This rat NEEDS a vet. If you can't pay for surgery you shouldn't have her, full stop. Why should she suffer because you are irresponsible? You are all she has and you are not doing your job as a pet owner. If you can't pay vet bills, don't get animals. I think you should do the right thing now and seriously consider what you've done. You have deprived an animal vet care because you are incapable of providing it. Do the right thing and either start building a vet bill fund or give her up to a shelter where she can get the vet care she deserves. I cannot under stand how people can live with themselves doing things like this, it's digusting.


hmmmmm. I dont fully agree with what you have said. I agree that she needs to take this animal to the vet. If it was her child she would instantly take it to the doctor. But you do not have to be so rude and mean about it. I know if she really cares about her rat she will do the right thing but still you didnt have to blow up on this subject. She probably is blaming herself for this (I know I would), so seriously people that come on forums just to be rude are the disgusting ones.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

Amyshizzle said:


> Chibi. said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many things wrong with this thread. My first question is, what if there was an emergency (which in my opinion, this IS) with your rats and they NEEDED a vet because they were in horrible pain? How would you feel if your rat died in agony because you "couldn't" get them to the vet? You shouldn't have animals unless you can get them to the vet in n emergency. She "seems fine" doesn't count for anything, you're not a vet and you don't know what's going on. This rat NEEDS a vet. If you can't pay for surgery you shouldn't have her, full stop. Why should she suffer because you are irresponsible? You are all she has and you are not doing your job as a pet owner. If you can't pay vet bills, don't get animals. I think you should do the right thing now and seriously consider what you've done. You have deprived an animal vet care because you are incapable of providing it. Do the right thing and either start building a vet bill fund or give her up to a shelter where she can get the vet care she deserves. I cannot under stand how people can live with themselves doing things like this, it's digusting.
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmm. I dont fully agree with what you have said. I agree that she needs to take this animal to the vet. If it was her child she would instantly take it to the doctor. But you do not have to be so rude and mean about it. I know if she really cares about her rat she will do the right thing but still you didnt have to blow up on this subject. She probably is blaming herself for this (I know I would), so seriously people that come on forums just to be rude are the disgusting ones.
Click to expand...

Chibi.. If there is an emergency i have a vet willing to see my rats. And they have done on many occasion. I am not witholding vet care.

As for not being able to afford surgery- I have a rat vet fund which covers emergency appointments, Covers cost of anesthetics and xrays, covers medication fees, and a Euthinasia fee. 

Which i think is a perfectly reasonable vet fund to have.

Dulci has been to a vet. Twice now thank you very much. And all is well. 

In future i advise you to 1) Read the thread properly as i have stated her vet visits.

and 2) Flaming up just gets people annoyed at you.


----------



## twitch

this is only going to get even worse. so i'm locking the thread. as dulci isn't pregnant afterall please keep us updated on what the problem was in the health section.


----------

